# [SOLVED] Hewlett Packard Probook 4525s fan won't stop running.



## Archone (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello. 

Last night I faced the following problem - my laptop's fan won't stop running. At first I thought it is overheating related problem but it isn't. All the temperatures are at normal range. I tried to fix the problem with Speedfan, but for some reason it won't do anything. I made the fans to stop working once the desired temperature hits 60 degrees . But yet the fans are running. Here http://prikachi.com/images/352/4021352w.jpg you can see the values by yourself. CPU0 was called temp1 before I renamed it, if that matters. And CPU1 was called temp2. So, where's the problem. You guys have any clue? How can I make the fan stop "cooling" the already cooled system?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Hewlett Packard Probook 4525s fan won't stop running.*

Hi speed fan is not the most accurate software checking in the bios when leaving the computer running for some time will give you a better reading, speedfan cannot alter the fans on a laptop the sensors are different from desktops,how long have you had the computer ie how old is it,when did you last clean out the airvents and fans with a can of compressed air


----------



## Archone (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Hewlett Packard Probook 4525s fan won't stop running.*

I bought the laptop in the beginning of August. The problems is from yesterday. I've never cleared the airvents, but as I said, I bought it in August. So I doubt it's that the airvents are full with dust already. Anyway, where can I find can of compressed air ? Can I try to do something with a vacuum cleaner ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Hewlett Packard Probook 4525s fan won't stop running.*

No not a vaccum cleaner your local computer or office supplies store will have it or google it


----------



## Archone (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Hewlett Packard Probook 4525s fan won't stop running.*

I'll try it when I found some compressed air. Could it be anything else ? I mean different from dusted airvents?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Hewlett Packard Probook 4525s fan won't stop running.*

Hi if the fan is running constantly it tends to say it is working hard to keep things cool, the only other thing you could look at is a bios update dealing with the fans, if there is not one with that mentioned then there is not much you can do


----------



## Archone (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Hewlett Packard Probook 4525s fan won't stop running.*

Yes, the fan is running constantly, but it's not working at it's full capacity. At 55 degrees CPU temperature, it's working with about 30% of it's full capacity. So I guess the temp is not that hot. If it was, the fans would've been running at 100 %. 
Where can I find those BIOS updates ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Hewlett Packard Probook 4525s fan won't stop running.*

Check the maker support site and only do it if the update is for the fan,and remember always use the laptop on a hard flat surface you can get something to tilt it a bit to give a better airflow one last point my own laptop fan runs constantly it is the nature of laptops to run the fan


----------



## Archone (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Hewlett Packard Probook 4525s fan won't stop running.*

Yes, I understand it's their nature but that began to happen all of the sudden. It wasn't like that yesterday. I was just worried that there's something wrong. Thank you for your help anyway


----------

